# Uber reset pax ratings?



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Recently pinged with a couple of 5* @hole pax! 
I didn't meet them because of the pick up miles but they all refused to cancel when I called them. 
It never happened before!
I think uber might reset pax ratings recently!


----------



## ctuberdude (Dec 18, 2015)

how do you come up with that? Maybe they are simply new riders and want the ride.. so they are making you cancel. And Uber has always told me in the zillion million emails they send to me,: "If you don't want to do the pickup, you politely cancel"...


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I always call first with over 10 mins eta, sometimes you can negotiate a pickup fee with 5* pax. They always cancel if they don't agree until recently!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Recently pinged with a couple of 5* @hole pax!
> I didn't meet them because of the pick up miles but they all refused to cancel when I called them.
> It never happened before!
> I think uber might reset pax ratings recently!


They just made up another name and opened a new account with a different card.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They just made up another name and opened a new account with a different card.


Not likely with 4 pax in a row!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I drive surge only and there're not a lot of surges recently.
With the limited number of pings I got, the lowest pax rating was 4.8!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Not likely with 4 pax in a row!


Very likely. New pax get $20 free ride & so does the acct that referred it.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Very likely. New pax get $20 free ride & so does the acct that referred it.


4 @hole 5* pax in a row with at least 2x plus surges were all new! I don't think so!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Almost all 5* pax tonight, but not a single tip! It's unusual!
Normally at least half of the 5* pax tip with high surge trip!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I've heard all a rider has to do is ask to get their rating reset and uber will reset it. I don't know if that's true or not but...


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> I've heard all a rider has to do is ask to get their rating reset and uber will reset it. I don't know if that's true or not but...


HELL no. One lady wrote in for months, literally MONTHS, demanding her rating be changed to five stars. Never happened. If a rider demands we change their rating, CSRs will tell them to gtfo. There's no protocol or policy that tells CSRs to do anything but say no when that happens.

1. It's common for ratings not to display properly in the apps.
2. Drivers might be giving out 5 stars in hopes of getting 5 stars in return.
3. Everyone's definition of asshole is different.

Seriously, ratings is the one of the very few areas where Uber doesn't cave to riders.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> HELL no. One lady wrote in for months, literally MONTHS, demanding her rating be changed to five stars. Never happened. If a rider demands we change their rating, CSRs will tell them to gtfo. There's no protocol or policy that tells CSRs to do anything but say no when that happens.
> 
> 1. It's common for ratings not to display properly in the apps.
> 2. Drivers might be giving out 5 stars in hopes of getting 5 stars in return.
> ...


Well this is good to know. . Glad I was wrong


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> HELL no. One lady wrote in for months, literally MONTHS, demanding her rating be changed to five stars. Never happened. If a rider demands we change their rating, CSRs will tell them to gtfo. There's no protocol or policy that tells CSRs to do anything but say no when that happens.
> 
> 1. It's common for ratings not to display properly in the apps.
> 2. Drivers might be giving out 5 stars in hopes of getting 5 stars in return.
> ...


As long as the puke doesn't hit the seats I give 5 stars when they can see it!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> HELL no. One lady wrote in for months, literally MONTHS, demanding her rating be changed to five stars. Never happened. If a rider demands we change their rating, CSRs will tell them to gtfo. There's no protocol or policy that tells CSRs to do anything but say no when that happens.
> 
> 1. It's common for ratings not to display properly in the apps.
> 2. Drivers might be giving out 5 stars in hopes of getting 5 stars in return.
> ...


Then how come 90% of my pax recently were 5*, at least before my trip.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

uberpa said:


> Then how come 90% of my pax recently were 5*, at least before my trip.


Couldn't say. All I can tell you is what the procedure is for riders who try to get their ratings changed.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Couldn't say. All I can tell you is what the procedure is for riders who try to get their ratings changed.


It doesn't seem like a reset for individuals. More likely for a huge group!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

So let me get this straight. You accept a ping that you know you have no intention of fulfilling. To avoid the ACRO you call the passenger to get him to cancel. And when the passenger says, no, I want you to come get me, that makes the passenger an @hole?

LOL


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Id wait them out on the cancel. Im never picking you up, or canceling. As a matter of fact, phone off for next 30 min. I put me in a timeout! $4 bs. NO ty.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Coachman said:


> So let me get this straight. You accept a ping that you know you have no intention of fulfilling. To avoid the ACRO you call the passenger to get him to cancel. And when the passenger says, no, I want you to come get me, that makes the passenger an @hole?
> 
> LOL


I ain't operating at a loss. If you don't agree with a pickup fee, call another uber, simple!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Confirmed! Uber must have reset pax ratings!
No way a foreign guy who used uber a lot but never tipped can keep a 5 star rating!
He's also a backseat driver! You know which country he's from.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I ain't operating at a loss. If you don't agree with a pickup fee, call another uber, simple!


You can operate that way, but not for long. You will get deactivated. I assume you're ok with that.

Anyone reading the above advice understand that you are either getting advice from someone who wants to be deactivated or from someone who doesn't actually do what they say they are doing and instead wants YOU to get deactivated (applying the theory that less drivers equals more money for those remaining).


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I ain't operating at a loss. If you don't agree with a pickup fee, call another uber, simple!


It astonishes me the number of people who try this crap. Pax ***** to me frequently about drivers who try this.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> You can operate that way, but not for long. You will get deactivated. I assume you're ok with that.
> 
> Anyone reading the above advice understand that you are either getting advice from someone who wants to be deactivated or from someone who doesn't actually do what they say they are doing and instead wants YOU to get deactivated (applying the theory that less drivers equals more money for those remaining).


I do have a couple of soliciting cash reports in the issues section, but never had any problem from uber. 
Go ahead and be a good boy for your daddy uber! Poor kid!
Btw, I've been doing that a couple of weeks later since I first started as I figured out no candy for being a good kid!


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I do have a couple of soliciting cash reports in the issues section, but never had any problem from uber.
> Go ahead and be a good boy for your daddy uber! Poor kid!
> Btw, I've been doing that a couple of weeks later since I first started as I figured out no candy for being a good kid!


Ah, the old "expose me for giving bad advice and I'll accuse you of being either a shill or stupid" response. Very original.

I'll state again: don't take advice from this driver if you enjoy driving and want to keep doing it. By all means listen to uberpa if you want to stop driving. But if you want stop, why don't you just stop? No need to go passive aggressive and make them deactivate you, just stop logging in.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

We drive because we need money. It's not a hobby!
Under the current rates, no way you can make money being a good kid.
In nj, 85 cents/mile!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Ah, the old "expose me for giving bad advice and I'll accuse you of being either a shill or stupid" response. Very original.
> 
> I'll state again: don't take advice from this driver if you enjoy driving and want to keep doing it. By all means listen to uberpa if you want to stop driving. But if you want stop, why don't you just stop? No need to go passive aggressive and make them deactivate you, just stop logging in.


We need to pay taxes, car depreciation,car maintainence, gas, car wash, unexpected tickets etc.
Do you really make money if you have so many dead miles?


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

uberpa said:


> We drive because we need money. It's not a hobby!
> Under the current rates, no way you can make money being a good kid.


Say what?

Check my earnings for last week. Not a big week. I drove primarily on Saturday and Sunday night, only, as I was out of town earlier in the week.

14 hours online, $394 earned. My amortized costs were $26.52 (gas, tolls, oil, shocks) leaving $368.31.

That's $26/hour. $168 of that is taxable so take off $50 for taxes leaving $22.7/hour after taxes and expenses.

That was actually the highest weekly earnings rate I've had since September, 2015, excluding holiday weeks.

I accepted every ping I got last week.

Maybe I have some tricks up my sleeve to do that, maybe I don't, maybe these are crap earnings, but it's sufficient for what I want it to be and its better than it was when I was canceling and not accepting some rides.

Furthermore, the rates are actually higher than above as I was actively out of my house and driving for only 12 hours not the whole 14 that I was online. But I did the math using the 14 since it's the only number shown in the screenshot.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Say what?
> 
> Check my earnings for last week. Not a big week. I drove primarily on Saturday and Sunday night, only, as I was out of town earlier in the week.
> 
> ...


How many miles you drove for the $394?


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

uberpa said:


> How many miles you drove for the $394?


412 miles driven including dead miles. Note that the costs I took out included oil changes @ 0.7 cents/mile, new shocks @ 1 cent / mile, and new tires at 1 cent / mile. Those are costs that didn't actually come out of pocket this week but they will happen so I take them out of the earnings since I need to pay for them eventually.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Just the other day I prepared myself to accept every single ping. The first call came from someone 5 miles away while I was in the middle of 2.7X zone! Accepted the request and called quickly to find how far he was going. Turns out less than a mile. I told him my situation and he got snippy. Even had a nerve to tell me he would report to Uber. I told him to just get someone who can get there faster rather than wait for 13 minutes. Not sooner I cancelled on him, I got the request from the same guy! I was in a dilemma whether or not to accept the request. Decided not to and let it expire. Then I thought I should just sign off. Immediately after I pressed Go Offline button, I got "You are only XX away from making $$ dollars" message. Immediately when I pressed YES, the call from the same guy came one more time!!! I don't know what happened during that instant but Uber app started to act like it got seizures. It was flashing like a disco light!! After a minute or so I decided to power the phone off for the night. And went home like a defeated soldier.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> 412 miles driven including dead miles. Note that the costs I took out included oil changes @ 0.7 cents/mile, new shocks @ 1 cent / mile, and new tires at 1 cent / mile. Those are costs that didn't actually come out of pocket this week but they will happen so I take them out of the earnings since I need to pay for them eventually.


So less than a dollar per mile! And you think you are making money!
I managed to make around $2/mile uber and lyft combined. I don't even consider myself a win as my car is relatively new(depreciation).


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Just the other day I prepared myself to accept every single ping. The first call came from someone 5 miles away while I was in the middle of 2.7X zone! Accepted the request and called quickly to find how far he was going. Turns out less than a mile. I told him my situation and he got snippy. Even had a nerve to tell me he would report to Uber. I told him to just get someone who can get there faster rather than wait for 13 minutes. Not sooner I cancelled on him, I got the request from the same guy! I was in a dilemma whether or not to accept the request. Decided not to and let it expire. Then I thought I should just sign off. Immediately after I pressed Go Offline button, I got "You are only XX away from making $$ dollars" message. Immediately when I pressed YES, the call from the same guy came one more time!!! I don't know what happened during that instant but Uber app started to act like it got seizures. It was flashing like a disco light!! After a minute or so I decided to power the phone off for the night. And went home like a defeated soldier.


Heh, yeah, that's the problem in rural or suburban markets, like mine, that have few drivers. If you get a request that you don't want to take you have to just go offline for pretty much the whole night. I've had pax tell me they were looking for a driver for 45 minutes when they finally got me.

If I cancel them once I end up cancelling them 3 times or more and then I get kicked offline and threatened with deactivation. They have deactivated drivers that I chat with for exactly that (and as you can see on the forum).

Let me paint a picture for you:


How it works
Uber doesn't tell you the expected earnings from the far away ride on the ping or even after accept
As a result you cancel both good and bad far away rides (I did this too since it was too much of a pain to call the rider)

What if it worked this way
Uber tells you the expected earnings on the trip at ping time
You would accept some of the short far away rides because you were irritated less as a result of knowing that some of the far away pings are very lucrative
You'd probably do a couple of those far away rides as "brand building" to help establish Uber in the area as long as they didn't get to egregious with it


Now ask yourself: what if this was already possible... What do you think it would do to a single drivers earnings?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I hear you. From the passenger's perspective all they care is driver at every corner whenever they want. And from our perspective, we don't want to lose money while Ubering (at least not too much, LOL). But when you realize the driver is calling you and is explaining the situation passenger should offer the solution. I was expecting the passenger to say he would compensate for driving that far to get him picked up. Or at least be appreciative to the driver. 

The idea of knowing expected earnings on the trip at ping time sounds good. That might motivate some drivers. Bottom line, my goal is $1/mile after expenses and I would do whatever needed to achieve that goal. BTW my acceptance rate is still high up there so I can afford to cancel few rides.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Say what?
> 
> Check my earnings for last week. Not a big week. I drove primarily on Saturday and Sunday night, only, as I was out of town earlier in the week.
> 
> ...


$21 surge on $440 fare, and you accepted every ping. No way you are making money!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> 412 miles driven including dead miles. Note that the costs I took out included oil changes @ 0.7 cents/mile, new shocks @ 1 cent / mile, and new tires at 1 cent / mile. Those are costs that didn't actually come out of pocket this week but they will happen so I take them out of the earnings since I need to pay for them eventually.


85 cents/mile in NJ.
It's not possible you only drove 412 miles and earned $394!


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

uberpa said:


> $21 surge on $440 fare, and you accepted every ping. No way you are making money!


It wasn't $21 in surge even though the pay statement says that.

It was actually $156 in surge. The rider that took a $176 4.4x surge ride out of Red Bank at 2 AM on Saturday complained and they adjusted the ride down to $122. When they did that they eliminated the surge line and replaced it with a single line that says Fare $122.

The surge on that was thus still $90 leaving me with $111 total surge.

Additionally, Uber in NJ has two zones: Shore and non-Shore. Shore is $1.60/mile. Non-Shore is $0.85/mile. I drive both but I definitely get most of my Saturday rides in the Shore zone. The Shore rate decreased from $2/mile to $1.6/mile in January and the non-Share rate decreased from $1.10 to $0.85. Yet I'm making more money.

How am I doing that???


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> It wasn't $21 in surge even though the pay statement says that.
> 
> It was actually $156 in surge. The rider that took a $176 4.4x surge ride out of Red Bank at 2 AM on Saturday complained and they adjusted the ride down to $122. When they did that they eliminated the surge line and replaced it with a single line that says Fare $122.
> 
> ...


I suppose it was not your fault for the adjustment! Why didn't you appeal against it? Afraid of deactivation? I guess you didn't opt out either!
Uber never short paid me a penny as every time I insisted on the support tickets! Too many scumbags especially at 2 am!
And don't forget pa drivers can pick up in nj as well, so I know the rates.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I suppose it was not your fault for the adjustment! Why didn't you appeal against it? Afraid of deactivation? I guess you didn't opt out either!
> Uber never short paid me a penny as every time I insisted on the support tickets! Too many scumbags especially at 2 am!
> And don't forget pa drivers can pick up in nj as well, so I know the rates.


I did opt out of the arbitration clause.

I did appeal. However, as you know, Uber support takes a while to get back to you. They finally got back to me today and asked for more information, but didn't specify what they needed I sent them this:



> I am proposing to the submit the following: let me know if it's sufficient:
> 
> 
> Start of trip
> ...


However, after just sending them the possibility that I could submit them that info they responded with this:



> Thank you for writing back. This is an important topic, and one that we have thought a lot about with careful analysis. We take what you're saying very seriously.
> 
> I've gone ahead and adjusted your fare back to your account. You will see this adjustment on your next pay statement at https://partners.uber.com and in the Partner App under 'Trip History'.
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up about this. Transparent and easy payments are a core part of what we do, so you should always feel free to reach out if you'd like us to review a charge. We'll gladly take a look and make any corrections needed.


They restored the $44 that they had taken out without me even having to send them the photos!

I'm pretty pleased about that.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

I should add that this is the first case where I'm glad I had the camera, for numerous reasons. The passengers were not troublesome, however, when disputing a fare you open yourself up to the risk that the rider will say "oh yeah, well he assaulted me, so there". But I'm not worried about that because I've got the time before the trip, during the trip, after the trip, and, in fact, the entire day on camera.

If they were to try that angle and take it to the police it'd backfire on them. The chances of this happening are near zero, but I'm glad I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Uber support is definitely much better than lyft's!
I always get a response the same day.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Uber support is definitely much better than lyft's!
> I always get a response the same day.


Nice. I was writing to [email protected] rather than [email protected] which one do you use? I just realized this today when Lepke pointed out the address to someone else. I'm wondering if that's why I was getting slower responses. I'll try my next case with the [email protected] address and see.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> I should add that this is the first case where I'm glad I had the camera, for numerous reasons. The passengers were not troublesome, however, when disputing a fare you open yourself up to the risk that the rider will say "oh yeah, well he assaulted me, so there". But I'm not worried about that because I've got the time before the trip, during the trip, after the trip, and, in fact, the entire day on camera.
> 
> If they were to try that angle and take it to the police it'd backfire on them. The chances of this happening are near zero, but I'm glad I don't have to worry about it.


I don't have a camera. It's a two way street.
I also disabled uber access to my camera and mic!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Nice. I was writing to [email protected] rather than [email protected] which one do you use? I just realized this today when Lepke pointed out the address to someone else. I'm wondering if that's why I was getting slower responses. I'll try my next case with the [email protected] address and see.


The in app one. Click help on the selected trip.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I don't have a camera. It's a two way street.
> I also disabled uber access to my camera and mic!


Ah yes... NJ is a single party consent state but PA is a two party consent state. In PA you'd have to make the case (and get a good lawyer if needed) that there was no expectation of privacy. In NJ it's just legit.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

uberpa said:


> The in app one. Click help on the selected trip.


Oh, ok, I almost never use that. I just grab the trip id and compose a free-form email to them whenever I have a problem after the fact.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I keep those support tickets as records. If uber deactivates me, I have a lawsuit to win. Though probably I won't do it as I won't be able to get much out of it. But if I do, I'm pretty sure I can win.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I ain't operating at a loss. If you don't agree with a pickup fee, call another uber, simple!


Let me guess... you also think that riders who request you during a surge then cancel when you're close to the pickup location are just savvy consumers.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Let me guess... you also think that riders who request you during a surge then cancel when you're close to the pickup location are just savvy consumers.


I seldom had pax cancel on high surge trips! Most likely get a tip from 5* pax until recently so many 5 * pax around which is surreal.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Confirmed! Uber must have reset pax ratings!
> No way a foreign guy who used uber a lot but never tipped can keep a 5 star rating!
> He's also a backseat driver! You know which country he's from.


It is impossible that this guy can keep a 5* rating!


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

When I email uber I use [email protected].

Response time is fast but sometimes they say strange things.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Lepke said:


> When I email uber I use [email protected].
> 
> Response time is fast but sometimes they say strange things.
> 
> View attachment 34751


Indian csr overseas.
Uber should've changed the email to [email protected]


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I picked up a 5.0 the other day that claimed he's been with fuber over a year and travels for work, and uses it everywhere. I said the only 5.0,s I know of are tippers or new pax.I did feel obligated to give him 5 stars because he was very nice, but no tip and he took me an extra 20 minutes added to me 30 min drive home.I also started getting a rash of 4.67 numbers and one swore he never drove for uber,others said they did or the husband did it part time on weekends.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

It looks like uber reset ratings for frequent users!
Say you use uber a certain number of times during a month or two, you get a 5 *!
I had some three digit pax as well. That's a glitch when they change ratings on other pax I think.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

uberpa said:


> It looks like uber reset ratings for frequent users!
> Say you use uber a certain number of times during a month or two, you get a 5 *!
> I had some three digit pax as well. That's a glitch when they change ratings on other pax I think.


almost all of my passenger ratings have been 3 digits. I just figured they were trying to be more precise since a 4.69 looks better than a 4.6


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Anyone noticed this? Too many 5 star pax.
1 stared all the non tippers.


----------

